# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  First non AI trip coming up!  A few questions..

## zeppman

Hey everyone,

In a few weeks the wife and I will be taking our second trip to Negril.  Our first trip was our honeymoon where we stayed at couples swept away in August of 2013.  We instantly fell in love with Jamaica.  Obviously we didn't see a lot... as we felt like we were "strongly encouraged" to stay within the resort walls (except for a few excursions).  This is something we kind of kicked our self for, looking back on when we returned.  I'll admit, we don't travel a lot outside of the US and did feel a bit intimidated..  probably part of the reason why we just stayed in the resort.  I can say everything we did experience (from a Jamaican newbie perspective) was great, even though it was wasn't a true Negril experience.  

So in a few weeks we will be experiencing the real Negril, and couldn't be more excited.  We are staying at Nirvana, and would love to hear any advice or tips from you experts.

A few questions:
Nirvana said they will set us up with transportation to and from the airport.  They also said they have drivers that can take us to any bar/restaurant, etc we'd want to go to.  However, I've been reading on the boards here that some drivers will provide a cell phone that you can use to call them at anytime.  I kind of prefer that.  Does anyone here have experience with the Nirvana drivers?  Would it be insulting to go with another driver who provides a cell phone?  Sure, it's easy enough to arrange a ride from the hotel to a location, but my concern is how do we get back? Especially if it's late and we've had a few?   (I do plan on calling nirvana and asking this question, but I wanted some input from you guys).

Where is the closest/safest ATM?

Can anyone recommend nearby bars, restaurants, roadside food vendors that are near (10 min walk from) Nirvana?  

Should we stop for supplies in Montego Bay or Negril?  

Who are the best beach food vendors?  

We arrive on a Saturday morning and leave on a Sunday Morning.  I'm thinking about doing Club Mobay when we leave, but not sure if we should do it upon arrival... thoughts?  

Besides the usual, "bring more money then clothes, use cash, leave the bling at home, bring bug spray, and bring a collapsible cooler" is there anything (not obvious for a beach trip) that we should bring or be aware of?  Are shorts/tshirt/sandals acceptable wear for all the restaurants?  Are rayban sun glasses too much bling?    

Sorry if any of these questions seem stupid or have already been asked and answered elsewhere.  I appreciate everyone's time.   Thanks!

----------


## Vince

I see saeyedoc to the rescue on this thread. He KNOWS Nirvana!

----------


## NikkiB

Question 1: Nirvana drivers... We've never used the drivers from the places we've stayed. We call Linston. Is it insulting to the 'hotel' drivers? I don't know. We love Linston.
Question 2: Nearest/safest ATM - we've always used Times Square but I defer to others who have more (recent) experience than I.
Question 3: Tons of places near Nirvana to eat and drink and I'm sure you'll get plenty of responses on that one. We go to Marshall (Step-A-Side) quite frequently. Bourbon Beach, Tony's Hut for drinks, Allan at the Tree House for jerk chicken/pork right on the beach.
Question 4: Supplies - we've always stopped at Sunshine Plaza in Negril - no particular reason, just because.
Question 5: There are a ton of great beach food vendors - Patrick the lobster guy comes to mind immediately - he'll (generally) be wearing a white shirt with lobsters all over it.
Question 6: You'll get mixed reviews on this one. We use it and love it! It's superfast, particularly when arriving on a Saturday. Last year our flight home was delayed for hours and it was terrific to be able to sit in the lounge and eat and drink.
Question 7: I wear my Oakleys - I'm aware that they might not make it home but it's a chance I take. And yes on the shorts/t-shirts/sandals question. I would strongly recommend bug spray but look forward to seeing what others have to say about what to bring.

Enjoy your trip!

----------


## Mike_D

> Are shorts/tshirt/sandals acceptable wear for all the restaurants?


Outside of the AI's, this is standard restaurant wear.  When eating dinner at a nicer establishment (like Ivan's or Le Vendome), I usually throw on a collared polo shirt. However, you will never catch me wearing shoes or long pants in Negril. After all, it is the Capital of Casual.

As far as drivers go, don't feel bad about not using the ones affiliated with the resort.  They understand that many people have their favorite drivers and will make their own arrangements. Plus, you will usually get a better rate using any of the drivers on the "TRANSPORT" link at the top of this page. I can personally recommend Linston, who will provide you with a cell phone. I have also used Michael's On Time Taxi, and he is very good.

----------


## saeyedoc

Are you staying in a unit with a kitchen and cook service? If so, we like to stock up and have them cook us breakfast. We like to get supplies on the way in so we have what we need for the first few days. Either MegaMart in Montego Bay, or last time just stopped in Lucea. 
 We've used Leon a few times, he's one of their drivers. Nice enough guy, a little more expensive than some of the independent drivers. We've used Ashton Pitt our last few trips. Leon did question why we didn't use him, we just told him Ashton was cheaper and he let it go. For short trips, usually one of the guys is hanging by the front, I'll use make them a reasonable offer and they will usually take it. If not, it's easy enough to find a taxi on the road. I've never had a problem getting a ride back from somewhere. 
For us, we usually grab lunch from one of the vendors, jerk pork, patties, etc. There is usually a jerk guy set up across the street as well. Rainbow Arch two doors down is also good. 
We've done Club Mobay a few times, I think it's worth it to guarantee you won't be waiting in line for an hour or two, but it's a gamble. 
For dinner, we prefer restaurants on the West End and it gives us something to do for the evening. LTU, Ivan's, 3 Dives to name a few. 
The ATM at Time Square usually works, it's walkable. There is a cambio right there too at the entrance to Bourbon Beach.

----------


## Homebrewer

If you're leaving in a few weeks Club Mobay might already be booked for the days you travel, they were for me when I checked last week (we arrive on Saturday 2/27 and leave the following Sunday)

----------


## Lola

if you tend to take your glasses on and off, consider magnetic eyeglass holders, here's a cute option: http://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.H2039...2867_pkw__pmt_

Sometimes see them at hardware store checkout counters.

----------


## JitterBug

i will second using linston . . . loved my trip with him . . . will use him again in march . . .

----------


## zeppman

Thanks for the replies!  For those of you who use Linston (or another driver off the transport page), do you contact him before your trip?  

As far as grabbing a taxi without planning ahead, you just walk to the road and flag down a car with a red plate, correct?  Is it as easy as walking out of an establishment at night and flagging down a red plate in the same manner?  I know, it's important to negotiate a price before you get in the car... 

What do you usually tip for a cab?  

What about tipping for a red stripe at a bar?  Is it the standard $1 a drink (what would you tip in JA$)?   

We got one of the smaller rooms, so no kitchen.  We were told though that sometimes the ladies will make exceptions and cook a few meals for you for at a fair price/tip.

----------


## Vince

linston@redplate-negril.com try to get a hold of Linston asap. Red plate is a MUST!! Tip for Red stripe a dollar is fair. I would try to stick with one driver. IMO

----------


## saeyedoc

Definitely make arrangements for airport pickup ahead of time. Just flag down a red plate taxi, negotiate a rate and you're good to go for local rides. I don't always tip if I've negotiated a rate, but will round up if I'm happy. If I'm by myself for short rides, say to get some supplies at Shamrock, I'll use a route taxi, which is a fixed price, not sure what it is this year, ? 150J. At a bar, just tip like you would at home.

----------


## zeppman

Just wrote Linston... gotta say, he responded fast!

----------


## Vince

There ya go! Quick response, good guy to use the whole trip.

----------


## smith744

*nice pocket size flashlight
*.
*1...maglight .*.........http://www.amazon.com/Maglite-Incand...ywords=maglite
or
*2..Larry* ...............http://www.amazon.com/Nebo-Lumens-Fl...rry+flashlight

----------


## TAH

Maglite makes that same model in LED now, it's super bright and the battery lasts forever. They also have some real high intensity lights that are smaller than that, but cost a bit more. They work well for spotting things in the ocean at night if you're on the cliffs, you see some big fish at night (assuming calm water). I definitely cosign the flashlight suggestion, power goes out somewhat frequently. 

A small blade, and decent first aid kit can go a long way as well.

----------


## lathomas

Linston is a great driver very reliable enjoy traveling with him

----------


## M&G Montreal

I am jumping in here on the Linston Bandwagon!  He's awesome!  You can't go wrong!  Safe driver, well versed in current politics, knows the flora and fauna of the area; the history - totally!  And his family anecdotes will keep you smiling forever!! I would suggest you ask if you can go to Zion Hill (his farm).  It's a beautiful drive in the country and the views are breathtaking!  20 mins or so from the beach?  I didn't notice the time - he was so interesting and fun to be with!  His number and contact are on this board Transportation section.  

I hope that photo attached.  YAY, Linston!   I love him.

Oh - if you go in the next few weeks - THOSE PUPPIES ARE MINE!  MINE!  DO YOU HEAR ME????

----------


## M&G Montreal

OMG!  The photo attached OK!  I'm so happy!  These things never work for me.  Rob will be so proud!

----------


## zeppman

Thanks all.  We can't wait!!!

----------


## zeppman

Hi guys, is there a place within walking distance from Nirvana where we could grab beverages for the room?  Red stripes, rum, etc?

----------


## saeyedoc

Best bet would be Shamrock, not a far walk, but you may want to route Taxi back if you have heavy bags. There are smaller stores closer by, just ask Sandra at the office. Are you already there? If not, have your driver stop in Montego Bay or even Lucea on the way in.

----------


## zeppman

Thanks saeyedoc.  Not there yet, still a few weeks out.

----------


## RonMon

there will be a ton of little markets along the road.  we grabbed 6 packs all week for another  $7 bucks or so. 

with the markets and time square shopping mall anything you need is there.

----------


## Homebrewer

If you have a rolling carry-on bag you can carry it to one of the small markets and fill it with Red Stripe etc. and roll it back on the sidewalk.

I do this several times during a trip from Country Country to the small store just past Ossies, I can easily fit 3 6-packs and a bottle of Appleton in 1 load.

----------


## dawick75

what is preferred- tipping in J or USD??

----------


## RonMon

> what is preferred- tipping in J or USD??


They prefer USD because of the positive exchange.  Do what is best for you and switch you money to J's!

----------


## M&G Montreal

There is a nice new bar on the beach that just opened in Dec.  It's pretty awesome.  Woodstock.  Between Rooms and Roots.  Really nicely appointed; nice wood beach recliners, nice beach, great people - 2 for 1 lobster (in season!) every Thursday.  I don't usually post photos of the ladies bathroom, but when I say nicely appointed - even the bathrooms are cool!  There is also an awesome wood sculpture in the back.  Everytime you look at it, you see something new.  Wide beachfront, so the Beach TV shows are great!

44456[/ATTACH] [ATTACH=CONFIG]

I'm not good at posting photos.  I hope these are the ones I think they are.  The bathrooms are unique, to say the least!

----------


## RonMon

I second Woodstock, we talked with one of the employees for a bit about how nice the place is.  Its the type of place I would love to see more of on the beach.

----------

